# Browning Hi Power Argument



## Ex-Dragoon (19 Jan 2004)

http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=7111 

Interesting discussion here regarding the Hi Power between Bob and Wolfe. Have to agree with Bob ,even though Wolfe is in the military that, I have never heard the Hi Power being called the 1911.


----------



## Danjanou (19 Jan 2004)

Interesting little tantrum they‘re having there especially for guys who claim to be adults and professionals eh.

I took a quick look at some of the other forums and I think I now know where all the nintendo/JTF/sniper/Recondo/rambo/wannabes we tossed from here went. Too bad because the place probably has potential.

That‘s what could happen hear if not for the grown ups who keep this site on a professional level, and I don‘t mean just the official moderators but everyone qwho enjoys coming here.

Ok that‘s my two cents for the day.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (19 Jan 2004)

The pictures there are awesome...too bad for some of the comments.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (19 Jan 2004)

Looks like they have made up lol.


----------



## Slim (20 Jan 2004)

Wow...Sure happy I don‘t call that place home...


----------



## Redeye (20 Jan 2004)

The 1911 would be the Colt Model 1911 .45ACP Automatic Pistol.  It‘s not the Hi-Power, not the same thing at all.


----------



## tmbluesbflat (20 Jan 2004)

remember that colt and other semi auto hand guns were modelled and indeed copies of the Browning, 
the 9mm was originally rated at about 1100fps, the Hi-power was boosted to about 1550fps to give it the ability to handle, comparatively the same requirements of the .45colt, which it actually surpasses by quite a margin greater range better accuracy, and of course more firepower. The cartridge is used in many other weapons that utilize its recoil energy to operate the weapons, the big one though is strictly logistics, more BULLETS for the same weight etc. Viet Nam demonstrated that advantage only to well. Many a patrol went out for a scheduled three days only to return early, one fire fight and out of ammo. The Cong could thwart a patrol with only a single sniper.


----------



## Slumsofsackville (21 Jan 2004)

Colt 1911 was made by the same personal John Browning, he sold the plans for the 1911 to colt.

Both Browning and Colt 1911 Are Fine Weapons, I perfer 1911 For accuracy and browning For realibility. 



> remember that colt and other semi auto hand guns were modelled and indeed copies of the Browning,
> the 9mm was originally rated at about 1100fps, the Hi-power was boosted to about 1550fps to give it the ability to handle, comparatively the same requirements of the .45colt,


1550FPS is TOOO HOT FOR 9mm, As a Reloader of ammo, Near impossable To Load 9mm over 1550FPS There would be soo much powder, the case will bulg,( only saw 9x21 Shoot over 1550FPS)  And 1911 uses 45acp not 45COLT( 2 different Cals) 45colt is a Revolver Round. 

And browning and 1911 have different operation Mech.


----------



## Danjanou (21 Jan 2004)

Gee note the difference in the two forums, same subject.

Here: facts/history on each wpn and differences of opinion presented in calm manner

There: lots of "well I‘m right because my daddy said so BS."

Ah so nice to work with adults eh.


----------



## Slumsofsackville (21 Jan 2004)

Im just proving, 9mm cant shoot safely over 1500FPS.

My experance I used to own both also.


----------



## Gibson (21 Jan 2004)

I love the pictures on that site, but the commentary is just crap.

Nice to be here


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (21 Jan 2004)

I was in that site a cpl of days ago and all the pics seem to have lost their comments. Some were very informative but most were very inflamtory, all it takes is a few to ruin it.


----------



## Danjanou (22 Jan 2004)

I notice Bartok (an old hand here, and officer in the Patricias) has gone in and shot down the wannabes int his thread with some professional arguments. Good show.

Decided to register myself and go and correct a few glaring and offensive comment there. Someone got my back?  :warstory:


----------



## Slumsofsackville (22 Jan 2004)

I know bartok, What I heard A fine officer, I think he‘s in 2 RCR now. I know him from another fourm, He knows all, cant slip anything past him, LOL


----------



## Michael Dorosh (23 Jan 2004)

I got your back Danjanou.  Not sure I‘ll be any help though...any others?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (23 Jan 2004)

Sorry boys but I have to deal with enough childish behavior at my work, dont want to do it here too. But good luck trying to reality to that forum.  CHEERS


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (23 Jan 2004)

LOL I am with you Danjanou and Michael.


----------



## Infanteer (23 Jan 2004)

Well, I couldn‘t miss out on the party...its a CDNarmy raid.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (23 Jan 2004)

If we are going raiding though we are stopping for a Timmies first right?


----------



## Danjanou (23 Jan 2004)

Ex Dragoon didn‘t you read the orders on this op. You were supposed to stop by and pick them up.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (23 Jan 2004)

Oh please don‘t confuse me....Halifax only has like 85 and I don‘t know which one to go tooooooo................... argggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh

*musttttt pick a Timssssssss-*


----------



## Slumsofsackville (23 Jan 2004)

Sackville Drive For me. AT work Robie Street the Closest :-(


----------



## Slumsofsackville (23 Jan 2004)

PS, Im the Hillbilly on that site Im with anybody but him, Ive been in his shoes and not going back. Someone should kick him in the *** 

I think Ebay has *** kicking package you can bid for, lOL


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (23 Jan 2004)

Thank gawd there is one in Stad and now a Perks in the Dockyard.


----------



## Infanteer (23 Jan 2004)

Wow, that kid just got owned.

Should have known better than to wade into the muck with a heavyweight like Bartok.


----------



## Danjanou (23 Jan 2004)

Infanteer you know what. I think that kid still don‘t get it. Slow day at work today so I lurked around in there for a couple of hours on and off. 
He‘s all over the place spouting his pearls of wisdom. 

Scary part he ain‘t the only one and there‘s some that are way worse. They‘d last about 2 seconds on this site, before some of the regulars ripped them a new one like Bartok did there. 

Shame too as I think there‘s alot of potential there what with the international makeup etc. Moderators there, if they have them, and the regulars who should be policing it,  are just not there.

Hey it was a fun little road trip though and maybe we‘ll go back again. Take Old School Jungle and Marauder nest time. 

BTW somebody better not forget the timbits this time.


----------



## Infanteer (23 Jan 2004)

Well, I‘ll tell you one thing.

Looking at that mess has made me realize what we got here.  It used to be a bit of a cadet/JTF-2 Sniper/Can-I-bring-my-MG-42-to-work kind of place, but I think we have done a pretty good job of policing it up.

I am currently on a close target recce over there to see if we are needed again.

Cheers
Infanteer


----------



## Slim (24 Jan 2004)

Why not just invite this Bartok to our site and forget the other one...?

Or am I missing something?


----------



## Infanteer (24 Jan 2004)

He‘s been here.


----------



## muskrat89 (24 Jan 2004)

Big bunch of bullies - picking on that poor, misguided youth.....


----------



## Danjanou (24 Jan 2004)

Yup that‘s us a bunch of bullies running around the cyber playground with pick axe handles.


----------



## Slumsofsackville (24 Jan 2004)

Where not picking on him, where teaching him. Like some reg force ppl taught me. We tried being nice, then he wouldn‘t lissen, so we yanked on his Jewls. Which got his attention. What he did, is chargable. Or be talking to the high command..


----------



## Jason Jarvis (25 Jan 2004)

That was sweet. Good show, guys.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (25 Jan 2004)

So all and all Wolfe was not even a CF member but a poser. A shame, its too bad there wasn‘t a way to punish the little fraud.


----------



## Slumsofsackville (25 Jan 2004)

WHAT, A CADET.....HE SHOULDN"T BE ALLOWED IN THE RESERVES NOW.


----------



## Infanteer (25 Jan 2004)

I‘m not so sure, I think he is saying that to avoid incoming fire...he seemed to know what he was talking about in his earlier posts when it came to the militia.  I bet you he made that other profile of his "older brother" up to further his lie.


----------



## Slumsofsackville (25 Jan 2004)

Yes bartok5 and me thinks that also.He‘s going deal with it, Im Emailing the Site Admin to Bann them both. him and his Split personality.

He‘s going to get caught, no matter what. NAH, I wont banned them, if he‘s goiing to get in trouble, he will post it.. LOL I want to be tehre when he does, so I can say Told yah so.


----------



## Danjanou (25 Jan 2004)

I say let in lie for now, and watch. He apologised and acknowledged he was way off base after being caught and jumped on. I‘ll accept it, until proven otherwise (mind I‘m keeping one eye on the little wanker, I aint that forgiving).

His credibilty there is shot, and the regulars of that site now know it and that some "real Canadian soldiers" are lurking and if needed posting to protect and preserve our rep.

He or others act up again, well they‘‘ll get jumped on again. I‘m going to hang around there now and then, because like this place there are some good conversations going on. Bartok‘s still there too.

If he‘s a legit GGFG then as has been pointed out many times before here "it‘s a real small army." That means by now his CO or OC or worse RSM or CSm have been shown those posts and some poor Guardsman is in the immortal words of Ricky Ricardo  _"gonna have some splaining to do."_


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (29 Jan 2004)

"Might be too personal but how many terrorists did you end over there?"

OMG what a question!! Excellent response Danjanou.


----------



## Slumsofsackville (29 Jan 2004)

Yup sad.


----------

